

Give Me Back My Google: Google Search without Affiliate Links - alanthonyc
http://www.givemebackmygoogle.com/

======
nfnaaron
I confess, I don't get it. Was this just clever ad spam?

I did the same searches at the linked site and directly at google, and got
essentially the same results. I searched for:

"affiliate links"

unicorn

At least I learned about the 'or' syntax in the 'inurl' tag.

~~~
jacquesm
Whether or not you get affiliate links highly depends on the queries you do.

For instance when I search for 'webcams' it starts off with 3 affiliate links.

I really think google is on the wrong path with this, I remember clearly when
they launched that their biggest selling points where in order the quality of
the results and the fact that they did not pollute the results with paid
links.

~~~
nfnaaron
'k, I see it now, thanks.

------
Psyonic
I like it. Not sure if I'll use it regularly, but it's cool.

